# Fish River 20 Mar Bass: A lot of em



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

My son is out for Spring Break this week and I'm on leave till the start of April, so I've been doing some fishing of course. Went to Fish River yesterday and tried some bass. When I got there, the water color was horrible and I seen everyone fishing the main river, so I tried that. Cranks, Spinners, plastics, I had one strike in 2 hours. So, I started flipping shallow, real shallow off in little canals off the main river and small creeks. I finally came into one creek where the bass were in real thick. If there was a treetop or bush in 3 ft of water or less with some grass around it, there would be 2 or 3 fish in it. I would just pitch the trick worm into it, bounce it a couple of times, and hold on. The water where all my bites came from was nasty. I couldn't see a black trick worm no more than 6 inches from the top of the water, but the bass were crushing it and I ended up having a monster day. I would say 20 of the bass I caught were in a ft or less. Ended the day with 37 total, all on a black trick worm. I lost some over 4 lbs and these pics were the biggest I ended up with. Some water was up to 71 when I left at 5pm. I'll probaly be headed back here next week.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

What/where is fish river?


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great post AU, as a little fella I enjoyed fishing south Baldwin rivers with my dad, great memories


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fish River flows into Weeks Bay from the north end. It's a hidden gem that no one really hardly talks about. I love going there.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like y'all had a great day. Good job!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good fish guys! Love to see a young fella catch some fish the experience is priceless! Good job AU from a AL fan!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn fine day. I hear there are some nice cats in there.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, great job in those conditions.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was out there this morning and caught this one near Big Daddy's. 

*edit*.... I've got to get me some trick worms-!

Good job none the less. :thumbup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

How were you fishing the trick worm? Now that I've googled it, seems you can fish it weightless. Going to get some now.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

i was throwing my with a 1/4 sinker to make sure it gets down in between the tree limbs


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Brother, after reading your post, I ran to Wally and grabbed some of the Zoom baits. Wife & kid had everything ready to go so we headed back out. The tide was high and loads of boat traffic but did stick a decent sized one but didn't set the hook hard enough. 

Next weekend though, its on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a great day!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

In Alabama?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hwy 98 about five miles west of Foley. Follow the map and you'll see the larger river & bridge. Put in at the bridge and anywhere north of there is decent fishing.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they have any cabins there or close by? My son and I want to go and stay the night.


----------

